# How do I calculate zones



## PPorro (Dec 2, 2012)

I did a search maybe I did something wrong. Also I figured a trip a couple of months ago and decided it was two zones, now I don't know how I did it.

Someone point me in the right direction please?

Here's what I'm trying to do. Use my AGR points for a Roomette for part of the trip, go coach for the rest. If I figured it right and I'm going to Reno for example, then I'm coach from Chicago to Iowa and get the roomette for the rest of the trip?

Where are the hard lines listed for zones?


----------



## johnny.menhennet (Dec 2, 2012)

For a trip from Chicago to Reno, the zone break would be at Denver if you're only doing the CZ. If you wanted to get more train time for the points, you could go via the EB, CS, and CZ, with the zone break at Wolf Point, MT. Either way it would be a two ozone purchase


----------



## PerRock (Dec 3, 2012)

here is the zone map.

https://www.amtrakguestrewards.com/zonemap

You count the zone you start in, any you pass thru, and the zone you end in. the NEC zone only counts when your journey begins & ends on the NEC. Cities on the borders (like Toledo, OH) 'round' down.

peter


----------



## Bob Dylan (Dec 3, 2012)

In this case as was said, it's a 2 Zone Award with Denver being the Zone Border! BUT, it will cost you 20,000 AGR Points (19,000 if you have an AGR Master Card) for a 2 Zone Roomette Award from Chicago-Reno and 20,500 ( 1 Zone Coach 5,500+ 1 Zone Roomette 15,000)if you go Coach from CHI to anywhere in the central Zone, then a Roomette to Reno! It's a No Brainer, Roomette ALL THE WAY!  (plus you get to use the Metro Lounge in Chicago and pre-board without entering the Coach Cattle Pens and Lines that Stretch Forever @ the Gates! :help: )


----------



## the_traveler (Dec 3, 2012)

A slight correction to PerRock's reply. Only consider the Northeast Zone as a zone if both your departure and destination are within that zone. Otherwise, disregard the zone and only consider the eastern zone.

Example - Both Boston and Washington are in the northeast zone, so consider the northeast zone rates. However, if the trip was from Boston to Miami, Miami is not in the northeast zone, so only consider the eastern zone rates.

The reason for the correction is that the following cities are not on the NEC but are in the northeast zone:


Portland, ME

Buffalo, NY

Montreal, Canada

Harrisburg, PA


----------



## PPorro (Dec 6, 2012)

Somehow I think I'm more confused than when I thought I was just missing something simple. :giggle: But I do have the answer.

Thanks and especially the part about going part way, being more expensive than just taking the 2 zones the whole way. I think that solves all the calculating and trying to play the system.

I'm actually going to Elko, but Reno was an easier point that people would know and it doesn't change anything. Last I looked I have 14,000 points, and I do have an AGR card, so I'm gathering more. Hoping to make a trip West for March Madness. There's an alternate plan, but it's still a two zone one way.

Yeah, that's the map I saw last month and couldn't find again. Mission complete. Thanks for the help.


----------



## rile42 (Dec 8, 2012)

PerRock said:


> here is the zone map.
> 
> https://www.amtrakgu...rds.com/zonemap
> 
> ...


So what you are saying is that the famous Kansas City to Columbus loop is now a three zone trip. You start in the central, go through the western and finish in the central. I did that as a two zone trip and I know many others did too. That's too bad. I was just thinking of doing it again.


----------



## Shanghai (Dec 9, 2012)

johnny.menhennet said:


> For a trip from Chicago to Reno, the zone break would be at Denver if you're only doing the CZ. If you wanted to get more train time for the points, you could go via the EB, CS, and CZ, with the zone break at Wolf Point, MT. Either way it would be a *two ozone *purchase


*Johnny, please come down to earth!! *


----------



## chakk (Dec 27, 2012)

rile42 said:


> PerRock said:
> 
> 
> > here is the zone map.
> ...


As I understand the rules, your Kansas City to Columbus loop would still be a two zone trip (Eastern and Central). The only 3 zone trips are those that include travel in Eastern, Central, AND Western zones.


----------



## Ispolkom (Dec 27, 2012)

chakk said:


> As I understand the rules, your Kansas City to Columbus loop would still be a two zone trip (Eastern and Central). The only 3 zone trips are those that include travel in Eastern, Central, AND Western zones.


Agents have interpreted the rules both ways. Heck, next month I'm going on a trip that starts in the central zone, goes to the western zone, and returns to the central zone. The agent booked it as a one-zone award.


----------

